# Umbilitis?! Infected belly button in 7month old



## 1ColoradoMomma (Jun 1, 2004)

My baby girl started yesterday with a slight fever. Near the end of the day, her belly button was looking red and slightly swollen







. I put on a little hydrogen peroxide and it didn't bubble (I didn't expect it to, her belly button is totally healed by this time of course).

Today her belly button has gotten much worse







. She still has the low fever, but her belly button now looks like a tick bursting with blood







. I'm away from home, and the doc I took her to had to give her a shot of antibiotics







because she immediately threw up the liquid antibiotic. My groovy







pediatrician even agreed with what this doc did. They don't think it was a hernia.

Her appetite is fine. This is the first time she has had antibiotics or has been sick in the least. I can't find anything on the internet about this. Has anyone had any experience with this? I hate that I am away from home and my DH.







:








Tracy


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

What a weird thing to happen! I'm sorry for you and your little one. I found a few things searching under "omphalitis", another name for this problem. It looks like most cases (obviously) are in newborns, when the umbilicus is an open wound. But rarely, it happens in older babies or even adults. It's usually caused by staph, strep or e. coli bacteria- the really tough, nasty ones. I'm guessing it's possible that she had a small wound there, something that you might not even have noticed (a scratch from a fingernail? an abrasion from her diaper?) and the bacteria just got in there and set up shop. I would have given my girl antibiotics too in this case.


----------



## 1ColoradoMomma (Jun 1, 2004)

Kristi, thanks so much for your info! I just got that same name, Omphalitis, from the local doc and was logging on to update my thread. Our groovy Denver pediatrician also recommended frequent warm baths, warm compresses, and a lavender poultice to help draw out the infection. Also, Caroline was able to keep the liquid antibiotic down this afternoon so we can avoid another shot







. I appreciate your telling me that you would have done the antibiotics too -- I don't feel so bad







. The doc lanced the belly button today uke which was fine for Caroline but made me sick! She is acting her silly, sassy self again today, so she's on the road to recovery







.

Thank you again for writing









Tracy


----------

